# Fabricate lid handle for Weber charcoal grill



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

I would buy those eye bolts and nuts and put them into the cover. Measure betweem the eyes and get a 5/4"X5/4" piece of hardwood to fit between the the eye bolts. Next find out what size all thread fits through the eyes. No more than ¼". Drill a 5/16" hole through the hardwood piece form end to end. Place the all thread through the hole and thread it through the eyes. when you cut the all thread leave enough room to place self locking nuts pon each end. The only other thing would be to seal the wood with tongue oil.


----------



## Cullen (Dec 11, 2014)

That jibes with what I was thinking. I like the idea of the all-thread. Seems like it would add strength to the assembly. 
Thanks.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

The one time I did something like this I used 2 angle irons and a short length of 1-3/8" UF wood drapery rod. You can buy short dowel sections at HD.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... SSteel hardware's a waste on such an ole piece,....

I see a couple of cad. plated eye bolts, 'n a piece of ole broom handle, or shovel handle,....


----------



## Cullen (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks to all. 
The main reason I was looking at stainless was the high temps involved. 
Do I think a charcoal grill gets hot enough to cause problems with galvanized/zinc bolts? Probably not, but the SS bolts are only a few bucks apiece so I thought I would err on the side of caution. 
It will all come down to what Home Depot or Lowe's has in stock on Sunday. 

If I end up in Ft. Worth, maybe I'll swing by Old Home Supply and see if they have something old and cool I can use. Add a little style maybe.
Thanks again to all.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

I would make a wood handle with a couple of metal pieces to attach to the bolt holes. The top of the lid can get pretty toasty. An all metal handle. Grab with out the gloves or a tool and ouch. The heat may eventually sieze up the bolts but who cares. Although my webers last a very long time I think this kettle might be past its prime before you need to worry about it


----------



## Cullen (Dec 11, 2014)

Well I got a working prototype. She ain't the purtiest girl at the dance, but dance she shall.

I will likely get a smaller diameter dowel that fits inside the eyes, but this one was a short left over piece in the cutting station, so HD just gave it to me. I just wanted to get it up and running for tonight.

Another plus side is it gave something to futz around with in the garage while the missus was hosting her "book club" last night.

And yes, I do aim to clean up the lid some.:thumbsup:


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

That don't look half bad, god job!
I would just use that dowel and round the edges so it dips in where it meets the eye bolt. Stain it up and it will look great!!!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks good but just don't accidentally touch one of the eye bolts with a bare hand when that little feller is up to temperature.


----------



## Cullen (Dec 11, 2014)

No sir, I'll have the welding gloves out to handle the chimney starter, so I aim to be careful.

Do appreciate ya looking out for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

That looks better than the original handle


----------



## rwa (May 10, 2009)

Cullen said:


> ... If I end up in Ft. Worth, maybe I'll swing by Old Home Supply and see if they have something old and cool I can use. Add a little style maybe.
> Thanks again to all.


anything you buy in Ft. Worth is "Style"


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If you be talkin a piece of mesquite limb for a handle you'll be in style. Cut a little extra for inside the Weber.


----------



## Cullen (Dec 11, 2014)

I was considering maybe getting a piece of bone or stag from one of the knife making booths next time I hit a gun show. Probably just stick to a dowel rod, cheap enough and it works.

Thanks to all for the kind words.


----------

